# cow milker.....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The sky was dark
The moon was high
We were alone
Just she and I

Her hair was brown
Her eyes were too
I knew just what
She wanted to do

So with my courage
I did my best
And placed my hand
Upon her breast  

I trembled and shook
And felt her heart
Slowly she spread
Her legs apart 8O 

I knew she was ready
But I didn't know how
It was my first try
At milking a cow! !


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I think I may go and try that...  Sounds good.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:x After your last post pusser think you'll be kicked into touch, and a good kick too!!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser you must seek some guidance and help from Helenb, she is the expert in that FIELD, everyone else PAILS into insignificance! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

M&D P AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :roll: LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEESE!!!!! don't encourage him!


----------

